# I need some tips on how to get this to not move



## Jitss617

This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it! 
Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?


----------



## Oddball

Wooden blocks cut to size, to be put under each corner.


----------



## Fueri

4 wheels instead of two and a simple brake 

Or allow the wheels to retract.

Or, put retractable posts at the corners and use them as feet.


----------



## Jitss617

Fueri said:


> 4 wheels instead of two and a simple brake
> 
> Or allow the wheels to retract.
> 
> Or, put retractable posts at the corners and use them as feet.


Retractable Feet! I like that idea.. thanks


----------



## Fueri

Bora Portamate Universal Mobile Base Kit-PM-1100 - The Home Depot


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I assume you'll be speaking publicly?  Hire a couple of local college cheerleaders to hold it steady.


----------



## fncceo

Start with an ESP32 controller card coupled with MPU6050 gyroscope, an accelerometer, and a pair of servo motors.






You can control it over WiFi or Bluetooth with an Android App on your phone


----------



## Jitss617

fncceo said:


> Start with an ESP32 controller card coupled with MPU6050 gyroscope, an accelerometer, and a pair of servo motors.


Well I  do have ever ready


----------



## fncceo

Jitss617 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Start with an ESP32 controller card coupled with MPU6050 gyroscope, an accelerometer, and a pair of servo motors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  do have ever ready
Click to expand...


Parts are cheap on eBay or AliExpress.

ESP32 ESP-32S NodeMCU Development Board 2.4GHz WiFi+Bluetooth Dual Mode 6919605154282 | eBay


----------



## Wyatt earp

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?


----------



## MarathonMike

Just eyeballing it, I would say one brick at each corner would be about right for the height of the wheels.


----------



## Crepitus

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?


Move the wheels to one end and put a small trailer jack jack on the other.


----------



## fncceo

Where we're going, we don't need .... wheels...


----------



## Harry Dresden

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?


use square wheels....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oddball said:


> Wooden blocks cut to size, to be put under each corner.



On hinges that swing out.


----------



## Jitss617

Marion Morrison said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wooden blocks cut to size, to be put under each corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On hinges that swing out.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Wyatt earp

I also want to know why your picture is crooked?


----------



## Wyatt earp

make it like the Mach 5


----------



## Jitss617

bear513 said:


> make it like the Mach 5


Perfect


----------



## Dick Foster

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?


Wheel chocks? Make a two U shaped bracket that goes on each wheel that chocks each wheel in two directions so it can't roll. Some pieces of 2X4 should do the job.


----------



## Crepitus

bear513 said:


> make it like the Mach 5


Best idea so far.


----------



## Dragonlady

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?



Are you really this dumb?


----------



## Jitss617

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dumb?
Click to expand...

So angry... why so mad? Lol do you have a solution or are you lonely?


----------



## OldLady

That's a mighty small "booth."   Kissing booth?  Reading palms?  Who would want you at their fair, anyway?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Take the wheels off. 

Duh.


----------



## Dragonlady

Jitss617 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So angry... why so mad? Lol do you have a solution or are you lonely?
Click to expand...


There's nothing angry about the question, and others have already answered it, but I still can't believe you had to ask it.


----------



## Jitss617

Dragonlady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really this dumb?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So angry... why so mad? Lol do you have a solution or are you lonely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's nothing angry about the question, and others have already answered it, but I still can't believe you had to ask it.
Click to expand...

You can’t believe a lot of things lol


----------



## Ringel05

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?


Are those wheels permanently affixed or are they just temporarily set in place?


----------



## Jitss617

Ringel05 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> Are those wheels permanently affixed or are they just temporarily set in place?
Click to expand...

They were originally in the back, but I couldn’t get lift with the trailer.. so a handy man told me to move to the center. And now I can trail. 
But I think I’m going to just use blocks as a lift. 
I’ll be out this Saturday.


----------



## Ringel05

Jitss617 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> Are those wheels permanently affixed or are they just temporarily set in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were originally in the back, but I couldn’t get lift with the trailer.. so a handy man told me to move to the center. And now I can trail.
> But I think I’m going to just use blocks as a lift.
> I’ll be out this Saturday.
Click to expand...

Uuummmmm........


----------



## Jitss617

Ringel05 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> Are those wheels permanently affixed or are they just temporarily set in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were originally in the back, but I couldn’t get lift with the trailer.. so a handy man told me to move to the center. And now I can trail.
> But I think I’m going to just use blocks as a lift.
> I’ll be out this Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuummmmm........
Click to expand...

Ummm what


----------



## Ringel05

Jitss617 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> Are those wheels permanently affixed or are they just temporarily set in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were originally in the back, but I couldn’t get lift with the trailer.. so a handy man told me to move to the center. And now I can trail.
> But I think I’m going to just use blocks as a lift.
> I’ll be out this Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuummmmm........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm what
Click to expand...

Let me know when it collapses underneath you.........


----------



## Jitss617

Ringel05 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270558 This is the bottom of a booth I’m building, it has two wheels. But when stationed I need to stand in it!
> Any ideas what I can use to or add to the construction to help be stabilize it while parked?
> 
> 
> 
> Are those wheels permanently affixed or are they just temporarily set in place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were originally in the back, but I couldn’t get lift with the trailer.. so a handy man told me to move to the center. And now I can trail.
> But I think I’m going to just use blocks as a lift.
> I’ll be out this Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuummmmm........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when it collapses underneath you.........
Click to expand...

Why would it collapse?


----------



## Ringel05

Jitss617 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are those wheels permanently affixed or are they just temporarily set in place?
> 
> 
> 
> They were originally in the back, but I couldn’t get lift with the trailer.. so a handy man told me to move to the center. And now I can trail.
> But I think I’m going to just use blocks as a lift.
> I’ll be out this Saturday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uuummmmm........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when it collapses underneath you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it collapse?
Click to expand...

No solid axle, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Jitss617

Ringel05 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were originally in the back, but I couldn’t get lift with the trailer.. so a handy man told me to move to the center. And now I can trail.
> But I think I’m going to just use blocks as a lift.
> I’ll be out this Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Uuummmmm........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when it collapses underneath you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it collapse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No solid axle, it's just a matter of time.
Click to expand...

No weight on the wheels.. I’m using blocks at all 4 corners.


----------



## Ringel05

Jitss617 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uuummmmm........
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm what
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when it collapses underneath you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it collapse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No solid axle, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No weight on the wheels.. I’m using blocks at all 4 corners.
Click to expand...

Okay.  Good luck.


----------



## Jitss617

Ringel05 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm what
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when it collapses underneath you.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would it collapse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No solid axle, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No weight on the wheels.. I’m using blocks at all 4 corners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  Good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Ringel05

Jitss617 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when it collapses underneath you.........
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it collapse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No solid axle, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No weight on the wheels.. I’m using blocks at all 4 corners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

What are you using this thing for?


----------



## Jitss617

Ringel05 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would it collapse?
> 
> 
> 
> No solid axle, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No weight on the wheels.. I’m using blocks at all 4 corners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay.  Good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you using this thing for?
Click to expand...

Rolling sign for a business..


----------

